# My 11yr old staffy started limping!



## buddy1985 (Jul 1, 2010)

my 11 yr old staffy has started limping this morning he walked down 3 steps on the stairs and then just froze couldnt move so my partner had to carry him down the rest of the stairs to get him to go out but when he put him down at the bottom he started to limp (front left leg). if he lies down for to long he really struggles to get up and walk, but if hes been walking round for a while he's fine and can jump around. he already struggles with his legs coz of his age but this is really bad on this one leg. does anyone think he could have twisted his leg or something? is there anything i can do to help him? im goin to give him to till the end of the week before i take him to the vets incase its just a one off ( plus moneys tight). so can anyone help?????


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

buddy1985 said:


> my 11 yr old staffy has started limping this morning he walked down 3 steps on the stairs and then just froze couldnt move so my partner had to carry him down the rest of the stairs to get him to go out but when he put him down at the bottom he started to limp (front left leg). if he lies down for to long he really struggles to get up and walk, but if hes been walking round for a while he's fine and can jump around. he already struggles with his legs coz of his age but this is really bad on this one leg. does anyone think he could have twisted his leg or something? is there anything i can do to help him? im goin to give him to till the end of the week before i take him to the vets incase its just a one off ( plus moneys tight). so can anyone help?????


Sounds possibly that he may have arthritic changes going on, often earlier signs are trouble lowering themselves to lay down, difficulty rising and difficulty and stiffness moving when they first start to walk. Often once up and moving then they are often OK. So sounds like he may well have the classic signs or arthritis to his joints especially taking his age into consideration. Once there are arthritic changes, the joints can also be more prone to injuries as well. As it happened coming downstairs and its his front leg it also figures more as the full weight would have been on his front legs in that position.

You may find with rest and a few days not going up and down stairs he will be OK again, there is a possibility also that it could even be his neck or spine also has arthritic changes too, sometimes its not always the limb that the problem neck and back injuries can cause limb lamness.

There are joint supplements that you can get to help with stiff joints and arthritis that is natural. One I personally use is Mobile Bones Ive found very good.
Mobile Bones: Joint and Bone supplement for dogs » Pooch and Mutt: Dog Health Supplements | Pooch and Mutt

There is also Yumove, which I did try and it helped but I personally found not as well as Mobile Bones, but some dogs respond to certain things better then others.
Dog joint care supplements, arthritis in dogs, YUMOVE - Lintbells

There are also veterinary strength joint supplements and other things too
arthritis/joint problems

Animate: a powder containing a natural source of Chrondroitin with Vitamin C especially useful in the early stages of arthritis.

Can B: a supplement containing minerals and vitamins (especially Boron) which help to strengthen bones and joints

Cortavet: a supplement containing Chondroitin, Glucosamine Hyaluronic acid and MSM, chondroprotective agents which promote cartilage formation and joint lubrication.

Magnopulse magnetic collar: the magnetic field of this collar stimulates blood flow to diseased tissue and has an anti inflammatory and pain killing effect.

Yarrow: a combination of herbs that have traditionally been used to relieve inflammation and stiffness of joints.

Animal Magic Vitamin C & Royal Jelly: helps strengthen weakened bones and joints.

Arthotabs: a supplement containing green lipped mussel and other nutrients that nourish diseased joints and help relieve symptoms of arthritis.

Cartamine: a Glucosamine based supplement that helps repair damaged cartilage in arthritic joints.

Cod Liver Oil: a fish oil supplement proven to improve joint mobility.

Glycovetriflex: a supplement containing green lipped mussel and other natural remedies that improve strength and flexibility of arthritic joints.

Dr Reckeweg R 73: a homoeopathic combination for arthritis, especially of the back, shoulders, hips and knees 
http://www.naturalmedicinecentre.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=31

Most veterinary strength supplements you can buy on line.
Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic there should be a selection on this link.

There are veterinary only medicines, like various NSAIDs but these long term athough useful are sometimes not without possible side effects.

Really if he is beginning to struggle in general, and this limp doesnt improve with a few days rest and no stairs, then he should really be checked out.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If your dog is in pain, you really should go to the vet at once for a diagnosis. 

With my older dog, I found daily supplements of Yumove (glucosamine, chondroitin, green-lipped mussel, hyalauronic acid) gave her a new lease of life. There are other joint supplements available too - Mobile Bones is usually highly reccommended.

300 Yumove tablets (I crush them and mix into food, one a day) cost about £35 - the same as a vet consultation.


----------



## buddy1985 (Jul 1, 2010)

he's already taking vetzyme high strength flexible joint tablets and he has bakers joint care. we'll have to carry him upstairs as he sleeps upstairs with us i dont have a gate to stop him. we dont think hes in pain coz when he is he would yelp and he isnt.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Is he limping on back leg? if so it could be problem with his back, he really needs to see a vet ,he may be in pain


----------



## buddy1985 (Jul 1, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> Is he limping on back leg? if so it could be problem with his back, he really needs to see a vet ,he may be in pain[/]
> 
> he struggles with his back ones goin stiff which we just put down to his age and when the vet saw him december last year he just said that his stiffness is his age but its his front left leg hes limping on this morning


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

buddy1985 said:


> he's already taking vetzyme high strength flexible joint tablets and he has bakers joint care. we'll have to carry him upstairs as he sleeps upstairs with us i dont have a gate to stop him. *we dont think hes in pain coz when he is he would yelp and he isnt*.


Dogs yelp when they get a sudden pain, like if you step on a paw, but they are very good at hiding long-term pain. You only get to see how bad it was when they are put on a painkiller, and they change significantly.


----------



## buddy1985 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks I'm ringing the vets this mornin to try get him in today so fingers crossed. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## buddy1985 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi just to let everyone know I took him to the vets and he had a bruised shoulder and they give him a painkiller(which he didn't react well with) and some anti inflammatory liquid to for a week and it seems to have helped but he's just got to be delicate on it now and remember he's an old man. He's really scared of comin downstairs now so have to carry him down but he's not so fussed about goin up them. So thanks everyone again for all the comments they really help


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad he's a bit better.

Hard to accept them getting old isn't it?


----------

